# Long pasterns on filly



## scottie12 (Oct 3, 2019)

I am looking into purchasing a filly. I have noticed she has long pasterns and I haven’t dealt with this much, I was hoping someone could shed some light on this and if this is a good purchase or if I should stay clear. Don’t want problems in the future. This filly will be two in a few months. 
https://share.icloud.com/photos/00lfreFHkFYbnXE7M8wcCG1IQ


----------



## Cedar & Salty (Jul 6, 2018)

I can't view your photo. I have a good horse with long pasterns. We're working on optimizing his hoof conformation.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I don't think they look overly long.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I also don't not think they are particularly long, I would be more concerned about her very rounded fetlocks.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Pasterns don't look long to me either. They will get thicker with age so your perspective would change. I wouldn't mind seeing the whole horse, something seems weird in the back and shoulder area to me.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

They do appear long to me @scottie12. Longer than I like, anyway. 

I, to would like to see the whole horse, and if you're not comfortable doing your own assessment, have an impartial very do a pre-purchase exam.

If you do, please come back and let us "arm chair experts" know what s/he says.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

LoriF said:


> Pasterns don't look long to me either. They will get thicker with age so your perspective would change. I wouldn't mind seeing the whole horse, something seems weird in the back and shoulder area to me.


I studied that picture for the longest time thinking her pasterns would be the least of my concerns then realized the photo was slicing off part of the neck and topline. LOL


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

JCnGrace said:


> I studied that picture for the longest time thinking her pasterns would be the least of my concerns then realized the photo was slicing off part of the neck and topline. LOL


:rofl: I was thinking the same thing :rofl: 

It is a weird photo to assess! Easier to just attach the whole picture...


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Oh, that's what it was, I couldn't enlarge the photo


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Foxhunter said:


> I also don't not think they are particularly long, I would be more concerned about her very rounded fetlocks.





Can you explain what you mean by 'rounded' fetlocks? and what your concern is?


----------



## scottie12 (Oct 3, 2019)

Here is pictures of her while body https://share.icloud.com/photos/0aqo4ERrVV3sHHLhL1WgWH8aQ


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

It isn't great picture but to me they do look very rounded like a tennis ball is forming the joint. Best I can explain it! 

When the weather gets a bit better I will go and take pictures of faults. I have treated myself to a MacBook so can load pictures from the camera onto that.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Seeing the new pictures I think she looks like a decently built horse. Quite a bit butt high but she's 2 so still growing. Not good enough pictures to really study her conformation but nothing jumped out at me that can't change with maturity.
@Foxhunter, I think I know what you mean but I'm not seeing it. There is a name for it that I can't for the life of me recall. I had a colt that developed it and according to my vet at the time it was due to rapid growth and lack of copper in the diet. Supplemented him and his fetlocks improved in a very short time. He's 24 now and is getting some creaking joints from arthritis but not in his fetlocks so I guess as long as it gets treated there must not be long term affects from it.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I went and looked it up...Phystitis. When I was trying to rack my brain for the answer I kept thinking "it's something like episiotomy" and only the Good Lord knows why I was relating those 2 words. LOL


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Helps to see the whole picture, thanks. Can't really see the back feet as well, to compare, but they don't look as bad as the front. 

Seeing the whole makes the front legs more obviously not right. Feet are small for the size of the body, and the pasterns look too long and sloping. 

The upper portion (body) and upper legs look good, but maybe too much weight on the growing feet/legs.


I would be concerned enough to get xrays, especially after reading up on Phystitis from @JCnGrace post


----------



## cbako01 (Oct 21, 2016)

That horse looks too old for it to be Physitis. That's usually in fast growing foals fed overly rich feed. I'd be more concerned about OCD. That's a pretty significant amount of swelling in the right hind fetlock. I'd would definitely be getting x-rays all round if I were looking to purchase.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I don't like her pasterns either. Would pass on this horse.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the angle of the front pasterns is odd. it's too low, not vertical enough. it's not the length of them that feels off to me.


That said, the horse I rode for 6 years had the same sort of low angled pasterns. His front feet especially. When he walked, it looked like the fetlock dropped too much, which concerned me , as I am a heavier rider.
But, I rode him for many hours, uphill and down, and he was 'off' only a few days out of 6 years. He did require a fetlock injection at the age of 18 .


He is still going fine, just not in my possession.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

My horse has long, sloping pasterns. 
It depends a bit what you are wanting to do with the horse, as I would be concerned with very hard, strenuous work...

My biggest challenge with my horse is to keep the hoof underneath the leg, so to speak. For the longest time my farrier trimmed "to conform to her pastern" and we ended up with long toes and underrun heels... Finally got that under control, but I suspect it will take another half year or longer to get the hoof back where it belongs...


----------



## scottie12 (Oct 3, 2019)

Thank you everyone for your replies, ended up passing on this mare for other reasons i found out but I am thinking i might have dodged a confirmation bullet!


----------

